# 19.05. 2011: Neues vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2011)

*19.05. 2011: Neues vom DAV​*
*Die Caster zeigten ihre Klasse!* 
Man hört nur das Pfeifen der Angelschnüre in der Luft, das Klatschen der Fliegen auf dem Wasser oder der Gewichte auf den Arenbergscheiben. Ihre Disziplinen heißen Fliege Einhand oder Gewicht Präzision - vom Castingsport ist die Rede. Vom 6. bis 8. Mai 2011 wurde der Große Preis des Deutschen Anglerverbandes im Castingsport in Halle an der Saale durchgeführt.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=298&Itemid=309


* Prof. Dr. Werner Steffens zum 80. Geburtstag – ein Leben für die Fischerei* 
Am 20. April 2011 feierte Prof. Dr. Werner Steffens bei bester Gesundheit seinen 80. Geburtstag. Die zahlreichen Gratulanten aus Politik, Fischerei und Verwaltung waren ein Spiegelbild des ausgefüllten Arbeitslebens des Jubilars. Es gibt wenige Persönlichkeiten, deren Name so eng mit der deutschen Fischerei und Fischereiwissenschaft verbunden ist. Dem Deutschen Anglerverband steht Prof. Steffens seit 1995 als 1. Vizepräsident für Gewässer und Naturschutz zu Seite. Die Zusammenarbeit ist nicht nur konstruktiv, sie ist auch eine Bereicherung in jeder Hinsicht. Der DAV dankt Prof. Werner Steffens für sein Engagement im Interesse aller Angler, wünscht ihm von Herzen alles Gute und natürlich viel „Petri Heil!“.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=297&Itemid=308


----------

